# M E Ps want to ban stem cell research



## Brian G Turner (Apr 10, 2003)

MEPs vote to ban stem cell research

Is this an example of secular ethics in action - or is it symptomatic of a political rise of Christianity in Europe. After all, the Christian right is quite powerful in Germany. Are they the main force behind this drive?


----------



## Survivor (Apr 12, 2003)

Embryonic stem cell research does raise some ethical issues that aren't present with adult or infant stem cell research, but there is also the simple fact that all the pie in the sky promises about the medical possibilities of toti-potentiality haven't produced anything.

Adult stem cells are being used to treat heart defects, repair damaged cartilage, treat autoimmune disorders, and all manner of things.  Embryonic stem cells haven't developed any medical uses at all so far, and the more research is done the more it becomes apparent that the barriers are and will probably always be nearly insuperable.

I don't know whether this political action is the result of Christian activism or secular ethical considerations...though I would hope that it was the latter.


----------

